# Is there a Market for Petography?



## HKayG (Jul 11, 2012)

Although I absolutely love wirting (and I will alway be adamant it's my first love) I do have a passion for photography, more to the point, Petography.

Although it sounds simple (_anyone can take a picture opf their pet, right?_) I tell you, those ever-moving little blighters can be a hard thing to catch in picture!

So the aim of my company (should it ever come to fruition) is to capture the personality of a pet. I'm all for on site shoots in the dogs favourite place, rather than a boring white back ground.

What I want to know is do you think theres a market for this type of photography?




PS. If you'd like to see more (and make me happy by leaving a comment!) Please visit here:

http://hkayg1.wix.com/allpawsphotography


----------



## Potty (Jul 11, 2012)

I dunno about a market... but how did you manage to get such a camera happy dog?! Look what happens when I try to take a picture of mine!
















I had to sneak up on it while it was sleeping.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 11, 2012)

People spend £5,000 having a 12 year old cat fitted with a hip replacement - Pet owners are certifiable, so yes...


----------



## HKayG (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha! That is amazing! He is adorable though. I would love to take pictures of him/her!

Ah, it's not a camera happy dog, it's a lot of patience and treats!  I take pictures of older animals too.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 11, 2012)

> People spend £5,000 having a 12 year old cat fitted with a hip replacement - Pet owners are certifiable, so yes...



This is true! And the wardrobes some people buy for their pets is just a waste of money...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Feb 8, 2013)

If I were to seek out someone to take pictures of my beloved dog I would instinctively avoid anyone who referred to the idea as "Petography."
* shudder *
Just horrible.

May I suggest "Phodography"?
(...Photografeline?)

Eh? Eh?

...I'll show myself out.


----------



## vangoghsear (Feb 8, 2013)

You do seem to have a knack for getting them to pose.  Is there a market?  As in any arts related market, some people make money, most just hope to cover the cost of their hobby.  If you do quality work in the finished product (associate with a good photos on canvas printing company and framer, or at least do high resolution printouts on photo paper, or manage to sell bmp's or jpg's of your photos in high resolution) you may be able to make a few bucks.  People love their pets, but everyone nowadays has a camera, most have them on them all the time, but most people can't frame a decent shot and most aren't willing or able to turn a decent shot into a photo printed on canvas and placed in an appropriate frame, but they may pay someone else to do that.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 10, 2013)

Adorable pics, have you given any thought to the Greetings Card industry?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 10, 2013)

You obviously have the patience of a saint and the treats of a doggy ice cream man.  Lovely pictures.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, the first thing you should do is look in your area and see who's doing it. In my line of work, the B.S. phrase for that is "scope the competitive landscape." Doesn't that sound more impressive? Just Google your city and pet photography for a quick reality check. You can look at fees, but of course you have no idea if they're making any money. Length of time in business can give you a clue -- is worth it to them? Or maybe there's no real competition to speak of. This is the first thing I came across in my market -- Jessica Luce Photography - Atlanta Dog Photographer -- it shows there's a pretty high bar as far as quality is concerned -- but your work looks pretty darn good to me. It doesn't seem like you have much to loose -- I was surprised to see you've got a website -- and it looks just fine. Print some cards -- get some word of mouth going -- and see what happens.


----------

